# Happy Pi Day!



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2009)

Celebrate Pi Day!
March 14, 2009

Pi, symbolized by the Greek letter , is the symbol for the ratio of the circumference of a circle to its diameter. Pi = 3.1415926535... 

Pi Day is celebrated by math enthusiasts around the world on March 14th.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2009)

Not as tasty as national pie day, which already passed in January


----------



## white page (Mar 14, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Not as tasty as national pie day, which already passed in January


:funny:  Daniel only relates to food :funny::funny:


----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2009)

Fortunately, it now seems pi day is the same as pie day except there is more ceremony involved:



> Bake a Pie with the symbol Pi on it, measure its diameter, calculate its circumference, and eat the Pie.
> 
> Pi Day   Things to do this Pi Day


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of work. I think I'll just have a donut or a bagel...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2009)

> That sounds like a lot of work.



Yes, it does.  I think those tasks should be delegated to pizza delivery personnel.


----------



## white page (Mar 14, 2009)

pizza delivery personnel. ( hmmm  looks like someone we know )


----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2009)

That is too funny   You have outdone yourself again, WP.

:thankyou:


----------



## white page (Mar 15, 2009)

Daniel your friends  have arrived for a piece of the pie


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 15, 2009)

there are clones? !


----------



## Daniel (Mar 15, 2009)

:funny:   I always wanted to be in a gang


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 15, 2009)

WP, can you work your magic and change the ties for a bandanas?    I think his gang colours are yellow?


----------



## white page (Mar 15, 2009)

I' ll work on it    what will I do if ever Daniel changes his avatar


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 15, 2009)

Give him a bandana and a few friends to go with, and I'm almost certain that will become his new avatar :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2009)

white page said:


> Daniel your friends  have arrived for a piece of the pie



They look like they're getting set to barbecue it...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Give him a bandana and a few friends



Google says: Did you mean to search for *banana*?


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol:  I guess the leader of the gang will have to answer that one!  He's yet to voice his opinions (or is it his onions? (sorry French expression) ) on the matter - tatts, logos and the like.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 15, 2009)

you guys are too funny but it does make me want to make another pie today take care mary


----------



## white page (Mar 15, 2009)

Is this what google meant Jazzey and Dr Baxter ?  :funny:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 15, 2009)

You're too cute WP.  I know Daniel will be proud of his "banana gang"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree... Daniel and his gang will be dancin' up a storm...

:funky: :funky: :funky: :funky: :funky:​


_I realize this is smiley abuse but that's what :adminpower: is for... _


----------



## white page (Mar 15, 2009)

that cracked me up thanks  !


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 15, 2009)

Invasion of the dancing bananas.  

YouTube - invasion of dancing bananas


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2009)

He looks a little like :homer: ...


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 15, 2009)

Distant cousins


----------



## white page (Mar 15, 2009)

we now have a Jazzey DJ for our banana dance troop  !


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol:  I don't think I'll ever be able to eat another banana in my life!   So much for my favorite desert - banana mousse! :lol:


----------



## white page (Mar 15, 2009)

google said banana *mouse * Jazzey


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol:  Now _*that's*_ a cute banana​

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

But I think Daniel was thinking more along these lines ...

Bad To The Peal  Pictures - Strange Bad To The Peal  Pics


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2009)

Gotta love the tattoos...


----------



## white page (Mar 15, 2009)

love it  Jazzey  !


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 15, 2009)

:rofl: wp you crack me up! i think the dry look on that cat's face is what gets to me :funny:


----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2010)

Another year, another Pi Day:



> Happy Pi Day, one and all! Today, March 14, we celebrate the number  that makes the world go round, so give a nerd a hug. Here we celebrate  at 4pm (3_14_16), usually with a slice of whatever looked best at the  bakery. Because the holiday [sic] occurs on a Sunday this year, we’re  celebrating with a homemade apple pi.
> 
> It occurred to me, alas too  late, that I should have built the pastry into a pair of 9” x 9” baking  dishes so that we could say, with no fear of contradiction, that our pi  are square. Maybe next year…
> 
> Happy Pi Day!


----------

